# Induction tomorrow...



## AmzyWamzy

We are currently team yellow... I am being induced tomorrow and along with being absolutely petrified about the labour now I am also so scared that I may have a boy :0(

I don't understand these feelings - all the way through people have said 'oh its def a boy' and I'm sure I would come around to the idea once he was here (not much choice but to is there?!) - but I so desperately want a girl... and I feel awful that baby is not even here yet and I may be disappointed with gender. 

How long can I punish myself for having wishes for a particular gender? People keep telling me that as long as baby is happy and healthy then that is all that matters... but to me, it matters that I want a baby girl and that I may not get her :0(

I don't even know where I'm going with this - just nice that I can post these feelings somewhere and not be judged :0)

Thanks for reading x


----------



## Baby321

Good luck for tomorrow! hope you get your pink bundle x


----------



## LittleLady04

Aww, I understand where you're coming from hun, my youngest dd was a yellow bump and I was so desperate for a boy (I have three dd's) but when she was born and my OH said "It's a Girl" I was thrilled. I didn't care that she was a girl, I loved her instantly and my older dd's adored her. Now I'm planning to ttc#4 and will be REALLY hoping for a Boy this time as it will be our last LO.
Good Luck tomorrow and I really hope you get your pink bundle :flower:


----------



## skunkpixie

Good luck with the induction. xxx


----------



## pinkribbon

Hope the induction went well and that you are both doing good :flow:


----------



## katrus78

Can't wait to hear what you had!


----------



## No1showgirl

AmzyWamzy said:


> We are currently team yellow... I am being induced tomorrow and along with being absolutely petrified about the labour now I am also so scared that I may have a boy :0(
> 
> I don't understand these feelings - all the way through people have said 'oh its def a boy' and I'm sure I would come around to the idea once he was here (not much choice but to is there?!) - but I so desperately want a girl... and I feel awful that baby is not even here yet and I may be disappointed with gender.
> 
> How long can I punish myself for having wishes for a particular gender? People keep telling me that as long as baby is happy and healthy then that is all that matters... but to me, it matters that I want a baby girl and that I may not get her :0(
> 
> I don't even know where I'm going with this - just nice that I can post these feelings somewhere and not be judged :0)
> 
> Thanks for reading x

Oh god im so nervous for you...Please update!!


----------



## AmzyWamzy

I had a beautiful baby boy.

He finally arrived on 3rd June at 6.05 AM weighing 9lb5oz!

The induction failed & I ended up having an emergency c section :0( It was the hardest thing in the world - recovering from the op was so difficult.

My son is the most precious thing in the world to me - It really didn't matter that I didn't get my girl - maybe next time eh?! ;0)

xxx


----------



## skunkpixie

Congratulations! Thank you for the update and Im glad you are your son are doing well xxx


----------



## Baby321

Congrats!!!! My turn to go and have baby now. Have been having mini contractions today but due for an elective section in 2 days time but I feel baby has other things in mind. This will be my fourth section, nervous xxxx


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats hun!!


----------

